# We Are The Clash!



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

OK.

From a premise that all intelligent men may appreciate, The Clash, I proffer this quandary.

I own every single note that the Clash ever recorded and in various formats and versions.

This said I am extraordinarily tempted by the remastered box set - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clash-Studio-Albums-Box-Set/dp/B00CUKTGW6

£40 second hand - a measly amount but I have a threshold for various expenditures and this breaches my upper limit for a CD .

'You think i'm stinking rich
And I got model girls
Shedding every stitch
And you think the cocaine's flowing
Like a river up my nose
And every sea will part for me
Like the red one did for Moses'


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

We will teach our twisted speech
To the young believers
We will teach our blue-eyed men
To be young believers


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Well, not that any one cares but I am nothing if not 'based' (plus seemingly abreast of the argot in vogue with _all the young punks_ - geddit?) and so here I am again; a doggo with his bone.

Suffice it to say that I have succumbed to the overwhelming temptation and lashed out on this box set. Well, I say 'lashed out' but I picked it up a second hand for a measly £20, quite the result eh?

To any member here who is keen on the works of the Clash (the undisputed greatest rock 'n' roll band of our age) then I cannot recommend these remasters highly enough, the digitally tweaked music zings, clatters, rumbles and booms from the speaker cones with a clarity, density and identity which reinvigorates the already ferocious rebel roar that was fixed onto the analogue tapes back in the late seventies and early eighties.

Ten out of ten, perfect.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> We will teach our twisted speech
> To the young believers
> We will teach our blue-eyed men
> To be young believers


I do not wish to violate any of our forum rules so if anyone would be kind enough to update me, via PM, re derum's folly then I should be grateful.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sounds like something every Clash fan should have.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The conversation in this thread runs so deep, it goes way over my head! :icon_scratch: Oh well, carry on...


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I have no doubt the anthology is worth the pittance. The Clash were my gateway drug to The Jam, Sex Pistols, Dead Kennedy’s and Black Flag. 

Leaning on the Remembrance post in these fora, the mid 70s to early 80s were as influential as the Summer of Love and its era and form the bulk of my teen memories.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

ChrisRS said:


> I have no doubt the anthology is worth the pittance. The Clash were my gateway drug to The Jam, Sex Pistols, Dead Kennedy's and Black Flag.
> 
> Leaning on the Remembrance post in these fora, the mid 70s to early 80s were as influential as the Summer of Love and its era and form the bulk of my teen memories.


I recall attending a DK concert, nearly 40 years ago now, back in the days my frame could withstand a spot of stage diving.

During my recent move, rooting through an accumulation of documents, I chanced upon a long forgotten, and unsolicited, letter from Alternative Tentacles - a story for another day.

"It's roundup time where the good whores meet
We're gonna drag one screaming off the street"


----------

